# PM-728VT and Stainless Steel



## RetiredRich (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi,
I purchased a PM-728VT which is powered with a 1HP brushless motor. The delivery date is sometime in September.

It is my intention to be milling stainless steel. The stainless steel is from a vacuum chamber. It is likely 304.

After some more research, it sounds like SS can be difficult to work with and that it requires to take agressive cuts to avoid hardening.

I am wondering if a 1HP brushless motor has enough power. Has anybody with a PM-728VT worked with SS? 

Any input is appreciated.

Rich


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 12, 2021)

You shouldn't have too much trouble, I have worked stainless on a 6" lathe with a 1/3 HP motor
You need good sharp tools HSS and carbide
-Mark


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 12, 2021)

Bridgeport's with a step pulley head are 1 HP.  As Mark mentioned above, you'd have plenty of power, just make sure your tooling is sharp.

Bruce


----------



## RetiredRich (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok. Thank you for taking the time to chime in. Nothing more disappointing than buying a tool that is not meant or able to do the job you bough it for.
I can now get a few extra options for the mill.

Have a good day,
Rich


----------

